# JD 717A mini Ztrak



## pikewrench (Apr 10, 2020)

Replaced the Kawasaki FV engine in my 2004 with a FX691V-FS00S Kawasaki. Only modification was I had to drill 3 new bolt holes and enlarge the left rear hole to accommodate the larger bolt. All electrical was all compatible plug ups. The back bracket/bumper may require a small arc cut out around the carburetor if it has been bent. The existing muffler was reused after bending the right side tube out like the left side had been done to fit the original engine, moves almost 3/4”, cut mounting flange off and repositioned and welded. Exhaust pipe shortened to align with the hole in bumper.


----------

